# cat brought in......



## idolomantis (Jul 6, 2008)

i,ve seen alot of things my cat bring in...(birds, mice, rats, pigeon...) but now theres mole! somewhere under the old cabinet &lt;_&lt; 

ok how do i catch/lure that mole to free him again?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 6, 2008)

ok i got him.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 6, 2008)

haha a mole :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 6, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> haha a mole :lol:


funny huh  it makes more noise then a pile of fire crackers &lt;_&lt; :lol:


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 6, 2008)

Moles make noise??


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 6, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Moles make noise??


crawling trough the leafs and dirt


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 6, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> crawling trough the leafs and dirt


At least it wasnt a mantid lol!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 6, 2008)

lol, my cats bring in lizards, dragonflies, and cicadas (if the insects are not dead yet, they become mantis food).


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 6, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> lol, my cats bring in lizards, dragonflies, and cicadas (if the insects are not dead yet, they become mantis food).


lol,

(my 750th post here... rank flower mantizzz  )


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 6, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> lol,(my 750th post here... rank flower mantizzz  )


I wish i had that many posts


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 7, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> I wish i had that many posts


ghe dont be sad... just post arround as much as you want like me... as long as you dont make it annoying


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 7, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> as long as you dont make it annoying


or make it blatently obvious that you are post whoring lol.... Some people make legitimate posts that are annoying, wheras others postwhore and it doesnt bother anyone.

There is a fine line.


----------

